# say a prayer for Shasta please



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't begin to express how crappy this week has been. I took Shasta in to have her teeth cleaned. Prior to the procedure, they ran some blood tests to make sure the anesthesia would be ok. They found out otherwise. It seems that she has chronic kidney damage. We don't know what has caused this, but I have a very sick little girl here. The highlight of her year is the waterfowl opener. Looks like we'll miss it this year. Maybe for good. It depends how tis weekend goes. Thanks in advance for your prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to read about this Loke...best wishes to Shasta.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

We're pulling for both her and you. Please let us know if you need anything.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. 
Just curious, what dog food do you feed her? Not saying that is the cause of her problems. I had a dog that had problems and I have always thought it was the food.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been feeding her Loyal in the gold bag. We are guessing that there is an infection at work here. 
She is doing a lot better today since we got some food into her yesterday. Hopefully food and water will help her get here kidney function going.
Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts, I'm sure they will help more than anything else.

Kent


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Mojo sent


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Pull through, Shasta. Best of luck, Loke.


----------

